# Maybe Now Is The Time



## NickNZ (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe now is the time when the UK should be looking at colaborative ventures with other NATO/ European shipbuilders?
If country is adept at building submarines, another at Escorts, and another at aircraft carriers. They concentrate on their skills, and 'effectively' build for each other? I.e. The French build 4 frigates, in exchange for 1 carrier, or 2 submarines, and vice versa for other Nations. Obviously there will be some specific requirements. But ultimately, everyone SHOULD be happy, and Europe has all requirements covered by experts in their field ?


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Stop being so logical.


----------

